# Skilled migrant / ocupational shortage



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello,

I am a network security expert with various qualifications and 10 years in the game. 

Many countries have a points system and areas of skills shortage. Usually im lucky enough to fint IT>networking etc as one of the key skills, but i cant find anything like this for the US.

is there such thing as skilled migrant category and fast tracking for skills in shortage areas? any links would be fantastic!

I do have history with a few US giants so could call on a few contacts to get a job offer if that would help things along.

Cheers


----------



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

c'mon people there must be something!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

zeeb0 said:


> c'mon people there must be something!


Have you read through the stickies at the beginning of the US Forum? They explain visa options in detail. Otherwise the official source is uscis.gov.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Basically, there is no "skilled migrant" visa for the US, no points system and no list of skills shortages. Either you find a job where your employer is able and willing to sponsor you for a visa, or you transfer with your existing employer.

Past that, you need to marry a US citizen or have immediate family who can sponsor you (and then wait out the queue for processing).
Cheers,
Bev


----------

